# Friday Pics



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Released

John Holley

Come on summer

Through the screen door

Various :smile:


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

Wife and kids with Dominque Sachse


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Jumbalaya and Cornbread. Sausage by Johnny Quest.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I dont know what happened? :smile:

Through the screen door

Come on Summer

Various


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

1. Summer shrimp run
2. My hound
3. Sunset @ the pass


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Kids, gotta love them!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

a few random pics from our Wounded/Disabled Veteran hunt we hosted last weekend. 

even got to ride a Segway for the first time! :biggrin:


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

iwb holster, came in the mail last night from a member of another board


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Bath redo
1 & 2 Before.
3, 4 , & 5 in the works

Last 2, on the wha to Louisiana, do not flick your butts out while pulling a trailer full of hay!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

bathroom looks good chuck!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Recent Offshore Trip*

Our last offshore trip 3 weeks ago


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Daughter and Todd the goat.


----------



## MAGNUM (Jun 25, 2004)

The reason I haven't had much sleep, but it's so worth it.

10 days old today!!!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

That time of year!!!!!!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Decesion time ...


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Horns a Plenty
Fallow
Back strap
Sunrise over the Frio Valley


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Decesion time ...


 Decision.....BOTH


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Some old pics....

Coonarse cooling off in the fishin hole

Various pics, the cats were caught in the creek after heavy rains up North


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Arc de Triomphe, Paris France


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Better than drinking out of the toilet I guess.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Vietnamese sandwich










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

*New Project*

Poured the slab for my barndominium yesterday.
Cant wait to wakeup to this on the weekends!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

atcNick said:


> Vietnamese sandwich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's with all the shrubery? You need some meat in there!


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

A few pictures from a ski vacation to Ruidoso, NM a few weeks ago.


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Before and After


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Got our first seedlings in the garden



















My kids have been protecting them like they're children, and asking me every day if I'm watering them!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Few East Galveston Bay and Port O Connor pigs! :biggrin:


----------



## CM (Jan 25, 2005)

*Capt Tim Bradbeers Tagged Red*


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

Harbormaster said:


> Few East Galveston Bay and Port O Connor pigs! :biggrin:


good gracious man. you fish with some ugly people.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

total randomness...


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

DIHLON said:


> What's with all the shrubery? You need some meat in there!


 I'll tell ya what, that is one good sammich. 24Buds aproves of the shrubery! lol I need to go eat one of them now!


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

atcNick said:


> Better than drinking out of the toilet I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or the Dog bowl................:spineyes:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Grand Entry and assorted pictures At the Sulpher Springs rodeo. The one on the white horse is Skyler my youngest grand daughter.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

DIHLON said:


> What's with all the shrubery? You need some meat in there!


Its got roast pork in there! Lots of it, dang good sammich.


----------



## Hogpaw (Mar 26, 2006)

Havin' Fun!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

1. My oldest getting caught
2. What everyone does when they get stuck in their jeep (the can was empty)
3. Tough guy of the house
4. From our field trip Tuesday


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

Surface casing about to be run downhole. South Texas Eagle Ford Shale has been good to us!

A few well heads offshore


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Danbury Texas


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

Nwilkins looks like lake # 2?


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

towards the back end by lake # 3


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Wife at Mt Bonnel overlooking Lake Austin


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> Wife at Mt Bonnel overlooking Lake Austin


did you go eat at the oasis while you were there?


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

First two are my lil one enjoying the finer things at the Rodeo last night
Last one is the results of my first trip to see the guys at Black Gold Guns and Ammo, surely wont be the last. They even helped twist my wife's wrist for me!


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Paintball B-day









Warden with a sense of humor









Garden buddy









Son and buddy at land cut









Galveston Vacation









Wife's 1st 1/2 marathon


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

fog lifted for a bit awhile ago and water levels seem to be coming back up


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Just put the steaks on. Friday night dinner with the sorority girls, I am cooking the meat they are handling the potatoes, salad, and desert.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

Great pictures everyone! this is all I got


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Artifishual said:


> Great pictures everyone! this is all I got


Haahaaaaa lot lizard gear!!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

bassmaster2004 said:


> Just put the steaks on. Friday night dinner with the sorority girls, I am cooking the meat they are handling the potatoes, salad, and desert.


Please post pics of sorority girls and not pics of your meat. That's all. Thank you.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

txbigred said:


> Or the Dog bowl................:spineyes:


IS THAT 24 BUDS???:work:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Cy Fair at Cy Creek this evening

Wish this pic would've been better...she was smokin 'em :smile:

Grand slam home run, left of center...crushed it! :biggrin:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

C'MON MAN!!!

this is NOT my work.......lol


























these are my ROCKSTARS!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Cheap electical labor no doubt...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I few more from last night. We will find out if she has won tonight. Lots of pretty cowgirls!kisssm


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Very cool Bobby! :smile:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Billy Goats! lol


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Jay Baker said:


> Haahaaaaa lot lizard gear!!


where the rubber meets the road!


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

NewbieFisher said:


> good gracious man. you fish with some ugly people.


by the looks of those pics fish like ugly.


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

StinkBait said:


> Please post pics of sorority girls and not pics of your meat. That's all. Thank you.


Especially if the sorority girls were dessert.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Sorry about the quality. Thieves stoled my camera. Had to use my cell phone. lol


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

....


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

hummer i saw today


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Was That POS hummer at the San luis . I thought I saw something like that today turning in.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Show your boat! Invisible is for wimps! lmao


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*Heading to the rodeo in Bay City...and my new (to me) truck.*


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I like that truck! Congrats.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

FORD RULES!


----------

